# How long does it take for clomid to work??



## spistachio

Last month (while taking 50 mg clomid) my luteal phase only lasted 2 days, so my doc increased my clomid dose to 100 mg this month. Now I'm worried because it still only lasted 8 days this month (with an "implantation dip" at day 5). Sad and concerned to be starting a new cycle already. Wondering if anyone has had experience with clomid being more effective in the second or third month? Am I wishful thinking to hope that it might build up in my system or something and cause a healthy luteal phase next month? Or is it time to go back to the doctor yet again?


----------



## dreamofabump

All i know is that clomid made me feel horrible and didnt work the first two months but did the last two and here i am 9 weeks pregnant thanks to that drug after over 3 years of trying. To be honest the last month i gave up thought it wasnt working so stopped taking temp and ov test. we dtd once so cue me in shock when i got a positive. plz try and stick to it for a bit and i know its hard but try and relax and not over think it. good luck and im sending baby dust your way hunni x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Spistachio :hi: 

I am on my third round of clomid (100mg). The first round was 50mg, but I had an anovulatory cycle but it was significantly shorter. My first round on 100mg I O'd at cd 18 or 19 and my LP was great. But no bfp. :(
This round on 100mg, and I am currently waiting to O. Hot flashes have been my worst side effect. Also not as much ewcm. But I am trying conceive plus this cycle. 
Good luck and I hope you get your bfp soon!
feel free to check out my FF charts, you'll see what a difference clomid made. The link is the green box in my siggy. 

:dust:


----------



## nevernormal

Is your doctor doing any tests to test your progesterone after ovulation? I would suggest getting that done and see if you might need a supplement. My LPs on clomid have always been at least 12 days.


----------



## hopefull85

ive asked the same questions. i dont think i have ever ovulated i took provera last month and have to fax my temp chart to my doctor tomorrow. if nothing happens by the 20th of this month i have to start provera again and then once my period comes i will start my first round of clomid. i put alot of hope on it working the first round but i know thats just a wishful dream. technically i have always wanted a baby since i was 18 cause even then i was out on my own. its been almost 10 years if you look at it that way cause i just had my 27 birthday back in June. i have always had messed up cycles. but it wasnt til i met my husband that i really really started trying and thats been 5 years. i am so tired of this waiting game. nothing has ever came easy in my life. so i just really hope that this is that "magic" pill that we need.


----------

